# 'The Gear Page' down?



## BMCM (Jul 6, 2008)

I can't bring the website up. Is it me or them?


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

It's them. Hard drive failure.


----------



## BMCM (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks, J S. I thought it was me.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

This is the note they have up there :



> hello, TGP'ers:
> earlier this morning we had a hard drive failure and we've spent the majority of the day working to get TGP back online for you. the full details will be posted after the site is back up.
> in the interim, play some guitar and check back soon, we'll return you to your regularly scheduled programming as soon as we can!
> thanks, TGP Staff
> ...


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Since they've been down, I've realized just how much time I waste there. 

TG


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I quit going to the Gear Page. Initially when this site started up you still had to venture there to get info on the high end/boutique stuff, but we've gotten large enough that there pretty much isn't a product that a fellow Canadian doesn't know something about.

Our For Sale forums have some pretty top notch equipment flowing through them now as well. I prefer to just wait it out here instead of the little extra hassle shipping to and from the U.S.

.02

PS) I can't believe they still continue to have hard drive failures.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


> I always try GC first. But the amount of gear for sale and information available on TGP is enormous. It's magnitudes larger than GC.


Ditto. I'm much more comfortable buying and selling from members on GC, but this site just doesn't have the volume that theGearPage does. 

I also get a kick out of some of the attitudes displayed over there. John Mayer threads are always good. Seems like a lot of the members there are older guys who never "made it" and thus have nothing but disdain for younger musicians who do.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I read both pages but usually first post my FS stuff here. It's nice dealing within Canada and having EMT as an option. However, the potential market is SO much smaller here that TGP is basically necessary. 

I like this forum for what it is and don't want it to get huge. Communicating and dealing with a smaller tight-knit community is the major bonus here. There is no point in become TGP 2, Electric Bugaloo.

TG


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

traynor_garnet said:


> I read both pages but usually first post my FS stuff here. It's nice dealing within Canada and having EMT as an option. However, the potential market is SO much smaller here that TGP is basically necessary.
> 
> I like this forum for what it is and don't want it to get huge. Communicating and dealing with a smaller tight-knit community is the major bonus here. There is no point in become TGP 2, Electric Bugaloo.
> 
> TG


Only time will tell. Never know where this site will end up. We average about 5-10 new members a day so in time...


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

BTW, TGP is back up (was tempted to write "IBU") 

Acronymically yours, 
TG


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I think this is the third major crash they've had in less than four years.


----------



## passenger (Feb 10, 2006)

hope they were "upgrading"


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*the gear page*

There back up and running again, for those who care. I think thats the web sight that wont let you list anything for-sale without a donation .
Rick


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

passenger said:


> hope they were "upgrading"


The site's been off and on all day today as well. 

Not working at the moment.


----------



## passenger (Feb 10, 2006)

NB_Terry said:


> The site's been off and on all day today as well.
> 
> Not working at the moment.


yea, probably they've got too many posts in the emporium section. kkjuw


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

passenger said:


> yea, probably they've got too many posts in the emporium section. kkjuw


It's the economy thingy.

TGP went down at 7:26 - I was on at the time. But it's back up again.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Personally I don't care for the Gear page. It is what it is. 

My impression, not that anyone asked for it, is that there is an abundance of elitest, gear snobs there. Dare to speak the truth that money does not equal good sound, and you'd better have flame retardent underwear on.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Personally I don't care for the Gear page. It is what it is.
> 
> My impression, not that anyone asked for it, is that there is an abundance of elitest, gear snobs there. Dare to speak the truth that money does not equal good sound, and you'd better have flame retardent underwear on.



Then you have the other side of the argument that is equally ridiculous, that if you own expensive gear you must be trying to compensate for lack of skills.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

guitarman2 said:


> Then you have the other side of the argument that is equally ridiculous, that if you own expensive gear you must be trying to compensate for lack of skills.


:/ I've seen and heard better sound and skill from people playing on cigar box guitars than on them "_insert brand name of $$$$.$$ guitar here_" >_>

A talented person can make a plastic guitar from toys r us sing. Untalented people clog dance when the backing tracks get mixed >_>

Ultimately gear is just gear. Some people LIKE the look/feel/sound of a 6 x 9 x 2 box found in the trash, some people prefer the sound from something that is worth 4 months pay. In either case, no talent means the sound anyone else hears is utter crap no matter what you fail on.

XD as to the theme of the thread. The Gear Page is just another home for incurables such as us  and when you get locked out of home, well, it sucks waiting around for someone with the key to let you back in.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

keeperofthegood said:


> :/ I've seen and heard better sound and skill from people playing on cigar box guitars than on them "_insert brand name of $$$$.$$ guitar here_" >_>


Well then I guess you don't get out much. I'm not saying that there aren't players that can make a tuning fork sound good but generally those advanced players are going to naturally have better gear. They are advanced players most likely because they have invested the time to be good. It naturally follows that they'll have decent gear. Maybe not if they just pick the guitar up once in a while at home but if they are gigging serious musicians with a serious talent they'll probably have decent gear. I have run in to those that are very talented and gear meant nothing to them. So they played on cheap stuff. But its rare. Its been more my experience to see very gifted musicians, where new expensive gear meant nothing to them, Playing 30-40 year old teles that were heavily and naturally relicd, through old vintage amps that they've owned from the beginning of time. But then by todays standards that would be expensive and great quality gear. Most of us pay a premium to own the boutique stuff that is basically just made to the standards of that old vintage stuff. 
Me I like expensive gear because I'm always buying something. Its like a hobby separate from playing. Look at Brad Paisely. This guy has amazing skills. He went from Vintage Vox's and Fenders to Dr Zs to custom made collaborations between Mike Zaite and Ken Fisher to now Bruno amps. He plays Vintage fender guitars and expensive Crooks customs. It doesn't make him any worse or better than he already is. He can afford to be a gear whore on a whole different level than the regular joe. I like gear and I'll enjoy it on the level I can afford. I think those that bitch about people that have expensive gear tastes only do so to make themselves feel better about the fact they can only afford to play a Mexican guitar or amp. Those that don't bitch are simply enjoying the guitar or amp they could afford. And equally those that own expensive gear should never look down on those that play the cheaper products. Especially if those guys are playing circles around them.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> Then you have the other side of the argument that is equally ridiculous, that if you own expensive gear you must be trying to compensate for lack of skills.


Did I hit a sensitive spot?


I would not generalize in that way, but there are certainly some cases where that's the case.

In fact I tend to say that you can get great sound and results from mid level gear and that there are diminishing returns when you move into the higher pricing levels.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

It's all relative. One persons mid level gear is another person's low end gear and another persons dream gear.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Gpg*

We shouldnt be cutting up the gear page, it a great place to get information, as like here. I didnt like when they started charging for to place an add, but for the people that are there looking after it, for nothing , i guess its a way of helping out.

Being able to to talk to pro-player is a real bonus.. how else could you? I was talking to Brian Greenway at the April Wine forum, pretty cool stuff, to know what there set up is and to listen to there stories

Brad Paisely is a great guitar player, and i also like Keith Urban, and Vince Gill Known for his singing, but he can burn up a fret board

IF begininers can afford a decent player, that is set up proper then it will help them in the long run. I was set back because ,my first guitar was horrible. At age 10 i didn't know any better.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Did I hit a sensitive spot?
> 
> 
> .


I'm not the one who is sensitive. You're the one that used the phrase "gear snob" to negatively describe anyone with expensive gear. I see "generalize" all over this. Intentional or not I'm sure your perception was clouded by the fact that your sensitive spot was hit.
I'm satisfied with what I have and generally don't even discuss it unless someone else brings it up.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

guitarman2 said:


> Well then I guess you don't get out much. I'm not saying that there aren't players that can make a tuning fork sound good but generally those advanced players are going to naturally have better gear....


LOL I am not disputing that. I am saying talent leads and gear follows. People that know their stuff can do amazing with anything and do not need many thousands of dollars of equipment.

There is a limit of course. A single track Tandy tape recorder will not record you a brilliant full fidelity great sounding concert. Not at the level people would expect. But the song American Woman was recorded on just such a cassette player and it did become an anthem for a lot of people.

 a most famed box player just passed away too

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FBLZoPQj-8

I will say though, well made is important. Well made doesn't always come with a high price tag, though at times it does (depends on the maker). Well made instruments are something that I would suggest are important. There is talent but there is also that need to rely dependently on your instrument to perform when you need it too and not have it break, or be out of tune or to otherwise fail.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> I'm not the one who is sensitive. You're the one that used the phrase "gear snob" to negatively describe anyone with expensive gear. I see "generalize" all over this. Intentional or not I'm sure your perception was clouded by the fact that your sensitive spot was hit.
> I'm satisfied with what I have and generally don't even discuss it unless someone else brings it up.




If you say so. I pesonally don't care how anyone spends their hard earned money. I don't recall describing EVERYone with expensive gear as gear snobs, but if you dare to speak the truth on that site that you can get just as good (or so close as to make it academic) a sound with an $800. guitar as you can with a $3500. one, you'll soon be flamed. 


If the show fits


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

keeperofthegood said:


> LOL I am not disputing that. I am saying talent leads and gear follows. People that know their stuff can do amazing with anything and do not need many thousands of dollars of equipment.
> 
> There is a limit of course. A single track Tandy tape recorder will not record you a brilliant full fidelity great sounding concert. Not at the level people would expect. But the song American Woman was recorded on just such a cassette player and it did become an anthem for a lot of people.
> 
> ...


Yes I agree with you. And it comes down to what Jeff Flowerday said about it all being relative. Most will say my guitar amp is expensive high end, etc. But I feel it is value. I could've bought Matchless (and was seriously looking at it) or Bruno or some other amps that were way up there in price. But I just couldn't afford it for one thing. Back in May I asked some advice on this forum and was given a few recommendations one of which was Dr Z. I feel that Dr Z gives a great product like Matchless, etc but at a much more reasonable price. So there are some that will say I have an expensive amp and some that will say its a cheaper amp. Depends who you talk to.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*gear page*

There will always be die-hards in forums that will not agree the fact that my 800.00 DeArmond star-fire " COULD" be at Par in tone with there 4,000.00 Gibson.

Just go to the Gibson fourm and type in where they say Other Guitars. That you have a Yamaha WEddington LP and it surpasses your 1982 LP custom.. you will be hung out to dry

But thats ok becuase i know we could do and real compare, nose to nose and they still would not agree.. as when you pay huge amounts of money for gear.. its got to be better.. its just got too.

Rick


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Milkman said:


> If you say so. I pesonally don't care how anyone spends their hard earned money. I don't recall describing EVERYone with expensive gear as gear snobs, but if you dare to speak the truth on that site that you can get just as good (or so close as to make it academic) a sound with an $800. guitar as you can with a $3500. one, you'll soon be flamed.


I've never been on the gear page and it sounds like I wouldn't enjoy it much. I've never really needed a forum to tell me whats good, opting rather to just go out and try things out for myself. One thing I like about this forum is that there doesn't seem to be a lot of focusing on gear to the point of gear snobbery. Other than this thread. 
There is a reason that most of us oooh and aaaah over very nice gear such as some of the great stuff that goes through the buy and sell section. Its because its great stuf. I played a gig a couple weeks ago with a band that I had quit last May. It was my first gig back with them and the lead singer was doing some lead guitar duties on a couple of songs. He was using a Mexican thin line tele an a couple boss effects through an old roland minicube amp. This thing was small. Now it didn't have the articulation and 3d quality of some of the finer tube amps but it certainly surpassed what most might have though of this setup. It actually didn't sound bad. And for the environment that we were playing in the audience couldn't' give a hoot or tell the difference between my rig worth $12,000 and his very budget conscious set up. In the end I play on the gear I play for me and hold no one else to those standards.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Rick31797 said:


> There will always be die-hards in forums that will not agree the fact that my 800.00 DeArmond star-fire " COULD" be at Par in tone with there 4,000.00 Gibson.
> 
> Just go to the Gibson fourm and type in where they say Other Guitars. That you have a Yamaha WEddington LP and it surpasses your 1982 LP custom.. you will be hung out to dry
> 
> ...


To you maybe there is no difference between the $800 and $4,000 guitar but to someone else there will be. And technically speaking there is a big difference. Now those differences that the expensive guitar has (and it does have them) may not be positive for you or worth the extra money you put in to them. No one can tell you your $800 guitar is a piece of crap because then they are ignorantly disrespecting an instrument you worked hard to acquire and that probably brings you hours or years of enjoyment. On the same level don't try to convince anyone that the $4,000 guitar someone else worked hard for is no better, different or what ever than your $800 guitar. Because indirectly you'd be calling them stupid for spending extra money on something that is no better than yours.
There are many reasons why a piece of equipment costs more. Type of materials being used (alnico magnets) features, aesthetic appearance such as inlays, etc. None of this has anything to do with the playability of an instrument or if it will sound better or not. 
No costing more money doesn't always mean better. But then thats why you do the research and try out every piece of equipment you can within your budgetary restraints.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Rick31797 said:


> There will always be die-hards in forums that will not agree the fact that my 800.00 DeArmond star-fire " COULD" be at Par in tone with there 4,000.00 Gibson.
> 
> Just go to the Gibson fourm and type in where they say Other Guitars. That you have a Yamaha WEddington LP and it surpasses your 1982 LP custom.. you will be hung out to dry
> 
> ...


Again I have to use the term relative and what sounds better is a personal opinion not a fact. Your $800 DeArmond sounds on par to my $4000 Gibson to you. To me your $800 DeArmond sounds and plays nothing like my $4000 gibson.

It's all relative, there is no right or wrong.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Somewhat along these lines, I find it a pretty common phenomenon where some guitar players who aren't really very gear conscious will tend to have decent guitars but fairly inexpensive amps. 

I find that it's the amp more than anything that really lets your guitar shine. That $800 Dearmond _might_ sound _exactly_ like a $4k Gibson through a $150 Frontman 25. I've owned a few different amps in my time and I find that more $$ on amplifiers gives you a better return on your investment than more $$ on guitars.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Brand names, fancy finishes and such aside, quality of design and materials does vary with price.....to a point. It reminds me of the "no-name" argument. Some no-name products are more or less as good as the brand name counterpart. But as we all know some are not nearly as good as the higher priced product. As for the point about people with no-frills gear putting down nicer gear because it makes them feel better, there may be some truth to this. One of my biggest peeves regarding musicians is the general snobbery period. I see little of this in the older musicians, but younger guys are just so quick to dismiss their fellow players for any number of reasons. It's turned me off of going to see as much live music as I used to. Often after someone played a great solo I'd hear dissenting opinions about self indulgences or whatever. Sadly this peanut gallery was usually made up of so-so players. I can't understand why folks can't just enjoy what they hear, without the BS. If I'm watching someone who's really playing their ass off and I'm loving every minute of it, I couldn't give a $hit how much their rig is worth. I might care what they have as a curiousity, but it won't change the way I see them as a musician.

Shawn :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

hollowbody said:


> Somewhat along these lines, I find it a pretty common phenomenon where some guitar players who aren't really very gear conscious will tend to have decent guitars but fairly inexpensive amps.
> 
> I find that it's the amp more than anything that really lets your guitar shine. That $800 Dearmond _might_ sound _exactly_ like a $4k Gibson through a $150 Frontman 25. I've owned a few different amps in my time and I find that more $$ on amplifiers gives you a better return on your investment than more $$ on guitars.



Hmmmm.. I seem to recall saying something like that just the other day.

http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=22048&page=2

Cheers Sir :smile:


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Rugburn said:


> I couldn't give a $hit how much their rig is worth. I might care what they have as a curiousity, but it won't change the way I see them as a musician.
> 
> Shawn :food-smiley-004:



Exactly. The music is there for you to enjoy. The rig is there for the player to enjoy.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

hollowbody said:


> I find that it's the amp more than anything that really lets your guitar shine. That $800 Dearmond _might_ sound _exactly_ like a $4k Gibson through a $150 Frontman 25. I've owned a few different amps in my time and I find that more $$ on amplifiers gives you a better return on your investment than more $$ on guitars.


I still think that putting the more expensive guitar through the expensive amp and you' most likely get different results. I am going to refrain from saying better and go with Jeff's philosophy that its all relative to the player which is better. Remember you could have 2 of the exact same model guitars through the same amp and get different results. Thats the nature of guitars.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

What would sound better - a stock Highway One Start through a Two Rock Steve Kimock Signature Amp or a DeTemple Stat through a stock Fender Hot Rod Deluxe


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> What would sound better - a stock Highway One Start through a Two Rock Steve Kimock Signature Amp or a DeTemple Stat through a stock Fender Hot Rod Deluxe


I choose option 1.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> I choose option 1.



I choose "Other".


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> I choose "Other".


Yes, but what if you only could choose one of the two, no 'no choice', no other.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Yes, but what if you only could choose one of the two, no 'no choice', no other.


Option #1 everytime.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

guitarman2 said:


> Option #1 everytime.


Yep. Me too. I've made some crappy guitars sound good through a great amp. But I've never made a crappy amp sound good by plugging in a great guitar.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

LowWatt said:


> Yep. Me too. I've made some crappy guitars sound good through a great amp. But I've never made a crappy amp sound good by plugging in a great guitar.


Wise words...some of the newer players should pay attention to this.

Dave


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Rugburn said:


> As for the point about people with no-frills gear putting down nicer gear because it makes them feel better, there may be some truth to this. One of my biggest peeves regarding musicians is the general snobbery period. I see little of this in the older musicians, but younger guys are just so quick to dismiss their fellow players for any number of reasons. It's turned me off of going to see as much live music as I used to. Often after someone played a great solo I'd hear dissenting opinions about self indulgences or whatever. Sadly this peanut gallery was usually made up of so-so players. Shawn :food-smiley-004:


Well that's called Jealousy..


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*tone*

I was in that situation at one time, i walked into a jam with a brand new Les paul custom, what a beauty of a guitar, the problem was, i wasn't as advanced as the other guys.. I had the best looking and most expensive guitar there.. and they where pretty nice guys but far from being pro guitar players but they where pretty good players . it was embarrassing..,I can hear the talk later, nice guitar but he couldn't play it.
Probably thought my Dad bought it for me.

but i know some, with big ego's would not even blink an eye.There are guys that would say so what, I knew enough to put the guitar away, i gave up because i was spoiling the jam. The end result would have been the same but I would have felt better walking in with a crappy guitar.

But now 25 yrs later i have caught up to my LP, but i usually leave it at home now and use my hollow body, nothing fancy, and people don't assume anything.

No mater what you say, people assume things by what they see.. you see your work mate with a nice new home and a new corvette, and a beautiful Camper sitting in the driveway.. right away you assume they are doing really well, must have a huge income , when maybe, just maybe there in debt up to there ass.

People can buy what they want too.. i don't really care...and i still say there is not 3200.00 difference in tone from a 4000,00 guitar to a 800.00 .. Alot of the cost is not put into the tone.you know that.The 4,000 guitar has alot of frills.
As for Gibson,or Fender u are also buying the name. There is a cost for that name, like any product.
But on a positive note If you keep that 4,000.00 guitar for 40 yrs and it has a fender , or Gibson logo on it, it going to be worth much more than my old hollowbody.

Rick


----------

